# Northern Ireland



## Gemmah (May 23, 2011)

Hey everyone
I am from northern Ireland and want to embark on a surrogacy journey as an intended parent.  Was just wondering if anyone had been down this route in northern Ireland as I am finding it very difficult to get info about this?
Thanks
Gemma


----------

